# Nissan Sunny B11 Service Manual



## Microemission (Jul 5, 2012)

Hi
I used to own the haynes service manual for my b11 model Nissan Sunny, but due to cleaning the place(due to personal issues), i have somehow lost it, and unable to find it. I had this manual for as long as i can remember(and probably still do), and now i needed it to plug in the ignition barrel.Thiefs tried to steal the car, but didnt, and managed to screw this. Now that i need to place it i don't know the wiring, since i was dependant on that manual. If someone that have it, could upload this somehow, i'd appreciate it a LOT!(mediafire, or email: [email protected])

Probably just the wirings would be fine.. unless you happen to have the whole manual.


----------



## fairlanephantom (Feb 3, 2010)

So are you trying to replace the switch? Patch the wiring? Or are you testing it?


----------



## Microemission (Jul 5, 2012)

I have it here to replace it, it has 5 copper "connector" thingies in it, which attaches to the wires, i just don't know how to connect it properly.


----------

